# Hardware > Troubleshooting >  Wrap 2c + Mikrotik

## trellos

Καλησπέρα ,μου έχει ξεμείνει ενα παλιό wrap 2 c board
Και θέλω να το χρησιμοποιήσω για να συνδεθώ με ενα router σε γειτονικό σπίτι στο χωριό μου,ξέρει κανείς μέχρι ποιά έκδοση mikrotik αντέχει; Μπορώ στη 2η pci slot που έχει να βάλω μια omni και να το χρησιμοποιήσω σαν repeater της 1ης σύνδεσης ;

----------


## trellos

Για να γίνω ίσως πιο σαφής σε αυτό που θέλω,μπορώ να συνδεθώ με το wrap2 που τρέχει mikrotik και έχει πιάτο και feeder 2,4 με ένα γειτονικό μου σπίτι στο χωριό και μετά να το έχω συνδεδεμένο πάνω σε ένα router-ap bridge???? που τρέχει ddwrt για να έχω ασύρματα internet στο δικό μου σπίτι.

----------

